# Coastal brand Meat processing equipment



## dirtsailor2003 (Nov 12, 2014)

One of our local stores here has started carrying Coastal brand Meat slicers, grinders, and stuffers. Does anyone know anything about this line. Prices look comparable to LEM. Haven't been able to find anything about them online.


----------



## genek (Nov 12, 2014)

That they were LEM clones is what I thought when I saw the display in my local Coastal Supply here in Roseburg.

GeneK


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Nov 12, 2014)

That's what I was thinking too. They are at our Big R here, which is affiliated with Coastal.


----------



## daveomak (Nov 13, 2014)

Our Big R just changed names to North 40 Outfitters...   has yours changed.....   


Dave


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Nov 13, 2014)

DaveOmak said:


> Our Big R just changed names to North 40 Outfitters... has yours changed.....
> 
> 
> Dave


Nope, still Big R, at least last week when I went by there! They did do a pretty big reset in the store a few months ago. Changed a bunch of brands and added the Coastal line.


----------



## mneeley490 (Feb 15, 2018)

A Coastal Supply store just opened up near me in Marysville. (Just a block away from our forum buddy *ynot2k*, "Jeff's Texas Style BBQ", btw.)
I had never been in one, and went to check it out last weekend; the place is amazing! Kinda like the Costco of outdoor feed and supply stores. Huge stocks of hats, boots, tack, fireplaces, gardening and outdoor equipment. Even had a whole aisle of horse shoes!
Big BBQ section, too. More BGE stuff in one place than I've ever seen before. I went for some GMG pellets, Gold Blend, Texas Blend, and Fruitwood, 28 lb. bags for $9.99 ea. Unfortunately, my wife tagged along, and she had no problem loading up the cart with all kinds of stuff.


----------



## daveomak (Feb 15, 2018)

Lucky you....


----------



## pops6927 (Feb 17, 2018)

http://www.coastalfood-equipment.com/


----------



## mneeley490 (Feb 18, 2018)

Sorry, Pops, not the same place.

https://www.coastalfarm.com/product-category/grills/


----------

